# Ah crap.



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

T-Mac leaves game with back spasm. 


There goes the season..?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

damn, dunno what to say, but you know, AI is available now


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

sherwin said:


> T-Mac leaves game with back spasm.
> 
> *There goes the season..?*


no way, in each game t-mac has left early we have managed to do the job and when he left early against the cavs we kept them to our previous franchise best of 63 points, this is yao's team now and unlike last season without t-mac we still have guys that can perform


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Though Yao's team now, Tmac is a must.
Without him, we would get 50% win.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Give Bonzi Wells a deadline and multiple choice

playing

cycling

running

die

Go


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

im sure tmac will be ok. he'll be back


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Didn't watch the post game tonight. Did they say anything about TMac?

Was he just tired from a back to back and just over-exereted?


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Didn't watch the post game tonight. Did they say anything about TMac?
> 
> Was he just tired from a back to back and just over-exereted?


I hope so.

I guess he will be off 3 days


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

played 4 games in 5 days who wouldnt be dead tired. and considering tmac is basically the point guard and play maker, he has to do alot. alot of stress on all joints.. and since his already suffered a back injury.. im guessing its just discomfort. took him off for precaution. all good. tmac is a tough fellow


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

hope its minor.. either way i say give him 10 days off just to make sure this doesnt reoccur. 

and its time to bring in bonzi for some more support.. even if hes "out of shape"


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Tmac is a very important player for us and his workload would be less if Bonzi would just play.

damn.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

he's expected to play on tuesday. I guess it was just a minor injury. Anyways, it was a real bumemr cause he was going to score about 35 points which would have helped his 18.0 ppg. But T-mac is starting to get more consistent these past few games and i expect him to be around 21ppg by the allstar break.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

it's not whether he'll play. its whether he's going to start, and then have another back spasm. That's what happened last year. Everytime we thought he was back, he'd have a spasm.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agree with Pasha and crazyfan. Depending on the true extent of the injury, either let him rest and have Bonzi play alot or have TMac play less and activate Bonzi to play 18 to 25 minutes. Rest TMac for at least a week to ten days.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's health IS our season... please don't go down again...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> no way, in each game t-mac has left early we have managed to do the job and when he left early against the cavs we kept them to our previous franchise best of 63 points, this is yao's team now and unlike last season without t-mac we still have guys that can perform


who else to do we have? battier and vspan. neither can carry the offensive load when yao is sitting. neither is a play maker that can initiate the offense. alston, hayes, and howard still arent capable of being offensive threats. other than that we have head and novak who can shoot threes, but novak doesnt even play.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Yaorsquos_big_fourth_quarter-199430-34.html



> "I don’t know what happened – I stepped on somebody’s foot and I lost my footing and a spasm shot to my back immediately," McGrady said. "I think it's a little different. The pain level is definitely different. I feel pretty good right now walking around."


looking at our schedule i'd say let him rest at least until the 15th for the game in LA against the lakers. it would be stupid to play him tuesday.. isnt kobe hurt too? and the next game after that is against GSW, we dont need tmac to win that game and on the 15th if kobe is back then play tmac. if kobes not back let him rest till the next game which is on the 17th against the clippers. 

It will be for the best.. we cant take any risk with tmac.



just a side thought.. anybody think tracy could have faked the back spasm to keep the 76ers from wanting to trade AI for him? im sure that is a possible trade option and if i was tmac id do the same thing. nobody wants to play for the 76ers


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

fake? thats just stupid.

i dont know that rest has much to do with these spasms. youre fine when theyre not there. but they come out of the blue.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

faked hahaha id say he wouldnt be on the block anyway with the rockets rolling at the moment


----------

